# Homeschooling Resource... sort of



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

What is ECOT? > ECOT Online School Home

ECOT (Electronic Classroom of Tomorrow) is the first and most popular tuition-free online public school in Ohio celebrating its 11th school year with over 10,000 enrolled students in grades K-12.

At no cost to families, ECOT provides students with:

One-on-one attention from 100% certified and highly qualified teachers.
Computer and printer/scanner/copier, as needed.
Broadband Internet connection, provided to students at no cost in most areas.
Based in Columbus, Ohio, ECOT has provided students throughout the state with a high quality, online public education since the 2000-2001 school year. Over five thousand graduates have earned their high school diplomas at ECOT, and many more will follow in their footsteps.

As an online public school, ECOT provides its students with a flexible, tuition-free alternative to traditional "brick and mortar" public education.

ECOT is fully accredited by the Commission on International Trans-Regional Accreditation (CITA) and the North Central Association (NCA), and is certified by the Ohio Alliance for Public Charter Schools (OAPCS).

ECOT is sponsored by the Lucas County (Ohio) Educational Service Center (LCESC).


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

We were involved with BOSS (competitor to ECOT and OHVA) for 4 years. It was nice while we were in it but with a large family all of the computer and internet time sort of sucked the life out of us! We had satellite internet at the time and it was not very compatible with their system because we would use up our bandwidth all the time. But for a family with one or two kids I would highly recommend it!
You get EVERYTHING for free! Books, computers, internet paid for, some sports fees reimbursed, field trips, etc.

If you are looking for an alternative to public school the internet schools are a very happy medium! You get all of the teacher help you could want but still have the flexibility of homeschooling.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> We were involved with BOSS (competitor to ECOT and OHVA) for 4 years. It was nice while we were in it but with a large family all of the computer and internet time sort of sucked the life out of us! We had satellite internet at the time and it was not very compatible with their system because we would use up our bandwidth all the time. But for a family with one or two kids I would highly recommend it!
> You get EVERYTHING for free! Books, computers, internet paid for, some sports fees reimbursed, field trips, etc.
> 
> If you are looking for an alternative to public school the internet schools are a very happy medium! You get all of the teacher help you could want but still have the flexibility of homeschooling.


 NOTHING IS FREE,somebody somewhere pays for it.In this case more than likly the poor slob who thinks he owns property in this socialistic nation of beggers and theives.The host for these parasites is dying,soon they will turn on each other.My friends property taxes just went up so high they may lose their homes.
Nothing personal to you,just letting you know.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

By FREE I meant that I did not have to pay for anything out of my own pocket. The tax money that would normally go to my local school would be redirected to the Online school which would cover the price of the books and computers. I got more of a say in my child's education. The money that I pay in taxes goes back directly to my children.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

PamsPride said:


> By FREE I meant that I did not have to pay for anything out of my own pocket. The tax money that would normally go to my local school would be redirected to the Online school which would cover the price of the books and computers. I got more of a say in my child's education. The money that I pay in taxes goes back directly to my children.


IMO that's BETTER than 'free'


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

PamsPride said:


> By FREE I meant that I did not have to pay for anything out of my own pocket. The tax money that would normally go to my local school would be redirected to the Online school which would cover the price of the books and computers. I got more of a say in my child's education. The money that I pay in taxes goes back directly to my children.


 Good.I am still ranting about Rep. Brown giving illegals more benefits ,in state tuition and grants.You pay taxes its not free.


----------

